# 522 missed recordings & no more timers



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

My 522 went a little crazy last night.

It recorded some shows it wasn't supposed to, and for a strangely long times.

I got a 2 hour and 30 minute recording of Law and Order, and a 3 hour and 35 minute recording of Boxing. The first 12 minutes of the Boxing was boxing, followed by a movie.

Before going to bed last night, I wanted to finish programming it to record movies for today. I noticed that quite a few of the time slots said info not avaliable.

First I reset the the 522 by the button on the unit. It reset, and did the sat check; nothing updated in the guide. Next, I unplugged the unit to reset it. Same thing.

I was tired, so I went to bed.

When I got up today, the guide had refilled. Shows that were programmed to record last night didn't record.

The shows I have programmed to record every Sunday, that I programmed it to skip so I could record movies, didn't record either.

It seems to be working fine now.

The only unusual antecedent to the break down was a message I had maxed out the number of timers while programming it. At that point, I simply stoped programming it to record future events. I figured that after it had recorded a few events, I'd just go back and program it to record some more events.

This same thing has occurred once before, under the same circumstances. At the time, I didn't link the message of running out of timers, and missed recordings.

Bob


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

Jeez I could have written that exact same post about my 522 a few weeks ago. I remember getting home at 2pm and finding the 522 recording when it shouldn't have. I turned it on and found it started recording a "Forensic Files" repeat 3 hours ago, and just kept going. I have that show set to record new episodes only. In the schedule the timer (along with several others) were listed "No info availible". The only thing that cleared it up was to delete every single timer and re-program them. Check switch, pushing power for 10 seconds, and unplugging it all didn't work. Very annoying. 

The best I can figure is during an overnight re-boot it got bad information for the program guide and wasn't sure if an episode was new or not. All of the "No Info Availible" timers corrosponded to a repeat airing of a show set to record new episodes only.


----------



## techgirl7 (Oct 26, 2006)

making sure the receiver is turned off at night will probably prevent this in the future. any time the program guide is not filled w/ info, it won't know what to record and will therefore skip, and sometimes even delete timers.


----------



## ieee1394 (Apr 7, 2006)

Yup. My 510 has started to behave like this now too.


----------



## AKDishuser (Oct 18, 2006)

ieee1394 said:


> Yup. My 510 has started to behave like this now too.


This is apparently a common problem with many Dish receivers/DVRs right now. And there doesn't seem to be a common element. Different hardware, different software, different experiences with receivers left "on" (of course they're always on if they're plugged in, they just aren't sending a decoded signal to any AV outputs), or rebooted frequently, etc., etc.

It's only human to try to find a single cause for an annoying problem, e.g. all cancer happens because you eat a certain wrong thing, live next to Love Canal, etc. But causation is usually more complex. My theory here: Dish has known hardware/software/software upgrade bugs that they haven't been able to fix. They would like you to believe it's your behavior (e.g. failing to turn your receiver off) that is causing the problem. But it's their lousy equipment and software. Meanwhile they continue to promote the DVR feature and to charge all of us who have it a monthly fee. Where's their incentive to devote adequate resources to correcting the problem?

I've stopped paying my monthly programming fee and received an eight-month credit due to Dish's inability to provide the services this fee covers. If I were you, I'd insist on the same. It's just plain illegal to charge for a service and then not provide it! But as long as enough Dish subscriber sheep willingly allow themselves to be blamed for Dish's technical failures, there will be no or very slow improvement.


----------

